# Creature question - can you build w/o female figure?



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Can you move the arms around or something so it doesn't look like there's something missing?


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup it's on the errata instruction sheet, look for the misogynist version...LOL

Steve


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Not really, someone would have to come out with a set of resin conversion arms for the kit to do that:thumbsup:


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

steve123 said:


> Yup it's on the errata instruction sheet, look for the misogynist version...LOL
> 
> Steve


Next time you want to make a snarky, useless post think it over for awhile. 

THEN DON'T.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Go lay down by your dish..I was teasing! You have the kit in front of you.
Was someone supposed to poop out an instant fix for you?

Steve


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

b-b-b-but he did use the word 'misogynist'! Gotta give him *some*
dap!!


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Jodet said:


> Can you move the arms around or something so it doesn't look like there's something missing?


It will not be easy as the kit is really designed for holding her. The original intent was to have a second set of arms that were raised up in attack position. To keep cost down on the tooling for this kit, the extra arms were eliminated. With his hands facing up, it would be difficult to cut and reposition them without resculpting some of the anatomy in the lower arms and wrists. 

I hope this was more in line with what you were looking to hear. I can't wait to get started on mine!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

RSN said:


> It will not be easy as the kit is really designed for holding her. The original intent was to have a second set of arms that were raised up in attack position. To keep cost down on the tooling for this kit, the extra arms were eliminated. With his hands facing up, it would be difficult to cut and reposition them without resculpting some of the anatomy in the lower arms and wrists.
> 
> I hope this was more in line with what you were looking to hear. I can't wait to get started on mine!


Thanks, that's very helpful. I thought I had read somewhere about the extra arms and didn't know if they had made it to the final kit or not.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No there is another post going here with photos of the one-time optional arms. You really couldn't reposition the kit parts.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

You could always build it without the female figure and have the Creature lifting weights. A Gill-Man's gotta stay in shape, you know!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Maybe he can be repositioned into this position...
without too much grief...








Mcdee


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Maybe he can be repositioned into this position...
> without too much grief...
> 
> 
> ...


Great shot!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

would take a lot of work to straighten both arms, move them into another position, change the wrists, and also try to close the hands into another position. Not saying you can't do it, but it would be easier to sculpt new arms.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

RSN said:


> ...With his hands facing up, it would be difficult to cut and reposition them without resculpting some of the anatomy in the lower arms and wrists.


Not to mention the hands themselves are sculpted to look as though they're holding the Kay Lawrence figure, so they would have to be completely resculpted or severely reworked as well.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Without the girl, the arms kinda look like he's going "What!? What did I do!?"


----------



## Whiteraven_2001 (Apr 12, 2008)

mcdougall;4470788[IMG said:


> http://i563.photobucket.com/albums/ss74/FRANKENSTIEN53/5636_356773971104868_2028185386_n_zps01d6621a.jpg[/IMG]
> Mcdee


"The studio insisted the production company cut back on expenses, so every member of the crew was detailed extra work, including the cast."


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

I would just like to bring the arms up a little higher like in the photo on the cover on the box rather than the lowered position and still keep the girl, I think this pose is the more striking one of the two. Karl


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

@ *Whiteraven 2001*:

When you quoted *mcdougall*'s post, the first tag lost its closing bracket. The picture doesn't show.

That's okay -- we've already seen it once. :p


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Uh-Well, I can offer this. I recently did the Jimmy Flintstone conversion to the Aurora (Revell Re-issue) kit (BTW how do you like it - attached pic). I also used the Posthumous replacement head so as you can see not much of the original kit parts were used. I still have the styrene head, arms, lizard, snake and base. I never held these beside the Moebius kit to compare scales (ha ha no pun intended) but my guess is the Revell parts are as useful as boobies on a borehog but you can have 'em if you want 'em.
If you're wondering I got the resin conversion about a month before I heard Moebious was coming out with the Creech kit.
But hey - you can never have enough Creature carrying women models.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jimmy B said:


> Uh-Well, I can offer this. I recently did the Jimmy Flintstone conversion to the Aurora (Revell Re-issue)
> But hey - you can never have enough Creature carrying women models.


Jim,
Your conversion turned out nice! Here is what I did.

I used the Jimmy Flintstone conversion in a different way by converting his convertion so to speak:










But you are right...you can NEVER have enough Creature kits with woman...swimming in this case!

MMM


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

MMM - now that's a hell of an idea and it really came out nice

Beat's me how you got that underwater effect but it looks great


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Jimmy B said:


> MMM - now that's a hell of an idea and it really came out nice
> 
> Beat's me how you got that underwater effect but it looks great


Here is another angle...actually it was quite easy to accomplish:
(Woodland Scenic Water Effects and Plexiglass)










But to keep with the topic...maybe you will find after-market parts to accomplish what you want to do with Creature's arms...

MMM


----------

